# Taxation



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me if returning to the UK within 5 years of coming to Cyprus.

Does any Tax benefits on my Pension I have made, have to be repaid to the

UK tax office. A friend has told me this is right, but I can not find any reference

to this on the Web sites I have visited.

Your comments would be gratefully received.

Thanks Paul


----------

